
Show HN: Duolingo like app for programming - marky_nolan
https://programminghub.io/
======
logikblok
Looks nice and I like the concepts couple of on-boarding notes on IOS:

\- Sign up wasn't super clear that I had successfully registered and I needed
to login after I had entered my registration credentials.

\- Loading progress (loading awesomeness) took a long while forced a restart
in the end

\- Enrolling on a course requires content to load but the content itself looks
out of place compared to the rest of the look and feel

\- Content selection looks great but would it be better to offer a subset
based on a bit of an on-boarding walk through?

